# anyone have any secondary disorders other than SA?



## down123 (Jun 22, 2005)

anyone have any secondary disorders other than SA?

just curious......so far all i know is that i have SA......

just curious everyone...dont be afraid :|


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

GAD and depression (not debilitating depression where i can't get out of bed, just a general feeling of worthlessness and hopelessness - like I'm just going through the motions of life).


----------



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

:dito


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Not really any that I know of, except for many phobias.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lets see uh, I have major depression, dsythmia, AvPD, OCD and yea many phobias too. I probaly have BPD but haven't been diagnoised yet.


----------



## efilsgod (Jan 11, 2004)

Depression, ADD, and SA... think thats it but I'm always searching the net for info about other disorders, thinking I have this or that.


----------



## Lollirot (Jun 12, 2005)

Major Depression. My doctor isn't sure if I have Bipolar or ADHD. I was diagnosed with ADHD for a couple of years but now he thinks it might be Bipolar.


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

I have Bipolar I Mixed Episodes, it is the main contributor to my SA.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My drs are now figuring I'm either borderline or possibly bipolar.. SA is the side effect of that


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Depression,OCD :hide


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Major depression, dysthemia, OCD....the usual others for SAers.
Oh, and possibly Avoidant Personality Disorder, but I'm not too sure yet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Depression


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't see a psychologist, so I don't know what I have. I haven't even really been diagnosed with SA, and I'm not so sure I have it.. possibly AvPD instead. I think I may be borderline; I seem to have the symptoms. When I'm not a broke scaredy cat, I might find out one day.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Depression.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Depression. My doctor thinks I have ADHD, but we're not really sure on that.


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

OCD, GAD, Depression, and I can be a bit of a hypo at times.


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Hopeful (May 26, 2005)

panic disorder... agoraphobia.. :cig


----------



## goodgrief (Jul 13, 2005)

I have ADD, this probably did contribute to my SA, because it made me socially awkward growing up. I couldn't pay attention to subtle social cues and then a lot of kids would shun or tease me, and I'd feel like a complete idiot.


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

I have social anxiety disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, post traumatic stress disorder and severe-level depression. But I do okay


----------



## Western Wall (Nov 19, 2003)

Besides social anxiety disorder..................a mood disorder which is a combination of cyclothymia and seasonal affective disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, and a little obsessive-compulsive disorder here and there. The generalized anxiety disorder and OCD problems have gone down a lot.


----------



## bobc2005 (Apr 22, 2005)

I've got IBS,GERD & SA


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I know I got depression. Also, I have arachnophobia. I probably have other stuff to but don't know the names of them.


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

I just read Thunder's description of Avoidant Personality Disorder at the top of this forum, and that describes me very strongly.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Depression but trying to fight it.


----------



## JoeBlack (Jul 23, 2005)

Avoidant personality disorder, GAD and depression...


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

after finding this site I was positive I had SA, I got the guts up to call and go finally weeks later, then when I got there he diagnosed me with Social phobia/agoraphobia/depression/general anxiety panick and post-traumatic-stress-disorder.. :fall









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"they'll never see, I'll never be , I struggle on and on to feed this hunger burning deep inside of me"


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Hi everybody*

Whats up Sup..I did'nt know you were from MA :lol us massholes gotta stick togethaaaaa ...... well over the last 6 months or sooo my agorophobic nature has been lifted..although I definitely have GAD...my head is like a blender of thoughts that never turns off....... besides that.....from SA...I usually get depressed...I suffer from TMJ(AKA) lock jaw...some people get nerves in their stomach mine is concentrated right to my jaw...well plus I grind my teeth at night and have a little overbite which does not help......I think more about my TMJ sometimes than my anxiety...which is again part of my anxiety always thinking about my lock jaw and other problems..u know life in general... blahhh blahhhh blahhhh.. the only time i like opening my mouth is when I eat :lol


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i'm a reject. women pass me over on a daily basis. it makes me angry and sad. i have depression as a result which just makes women hate me more.


----------



## Marga (Aug 18, 2005)

Depression, generalised anxiety, and I used to self-injure. I've pretty much recovered from those now, though I still take meds.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

Would arachnophobia be considered a disorder? I mean to the point where I panic even in the presence of a tiny little spider. I can't even kill them, I freeze when I see it. I won't walk within 10 feet of it, or I feel like it's going to attack me. (I keep a can of raid in my room at all times and when I get in my car at night, I get in from the passenger side because the ground is dark on the other side and I can't see if there are any spiders there)

Aside from that, I experience mild depression. It's mainly triggered by loneliness, and when I sit back and think about how much my life sucks.


----------



## Jam (Aug 27, 2005)

I have panic attacks in conjunction with my SA. Had depression and OCD when I was younger.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Count me in for depression.
(I mean, it's not that I _want_ depression, I just have it).


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

i HAVE A.D.D . i DO HAVE A BIT OF PARANOIA BUT i THINK THAT'S PART OF SA. aND ALSO DEPRESSION SOEMTIMES, BUT I THINK THAT'S PART OF SA TOO.


----------



## czarchaz (Aug 11, 2005)

Depression - AvPD. :afr :rain  ar :cry 
Feeling utterly worthless.

Chuck


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Was diagnosed with bipolar 6 yrs ago but I'm more on the depressive end. Recently, I don't think the diagnosis was correct. I think depression and SA cover my issues.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

i think i have a big bunch of yet unknown to mankind disorders. 

Does anyone else think that their secondary issues are more closely connected to SA than you thought? Like they are really the ones that feed SA, not the other way around.


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

It's still up for debate whether or not I have social phobia because my social impairment comes from Asperger's Syndrome. My psychiatrist is fairly confident that I don't have it based on examples of my rather embarrassing behavior I will pull off in public when I'm trying to be funny or because I just don't know any better, but at the same time I do feel a little nervous around people and used to feel that they were judging me. 

As for other disorders, I'm diagnosed with Bipolar I (manic type), Asperger's Syndrome, Non-verbal Learning Disability, and a very very mild case of Tourette's Syndrome that doesn't even require treatment. I also have a tiny case of OCD that gives me an absoltely wretched feeling if I don't check my pockets for my keys and wallet every hour or so, but my psychiatrist decided an official diagnosis wasn't needed for this because it is such an insignificant part of my life. If SAD feels anything like OCD I am absolutely certain that I don't have SAD.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

opivy22 said:


> As for other disorders, I'm diagnosed with Bipolar I (manic type), Asperger's Syndrome, Non-verbal Learning Disability


BP and Asperger's. Have you checked out Jerod Poore's website? He runs one of the best websites in existence concerning psychotropic medications, http://www.crazymeds.org

As for me:
*Major Depressive Disorder*. Probably atypical, endogenous, treatment-resistant. Brief history of acute psychosis both related to depression and drug-induced.
*Panic Disorder* with agoraphobia. And it didn't used to be that way.
*Muscle Tension Dysphonia*, a voice disorder characterized by strained or whispery talking, caused by tension in the muscles of the neck and larynx.
*Seasonal Affective Disorder*, the weird kind. I get depressed in hot sunny weather and I feel better in the winter.
And then also some traits of *OCD* and *Binge Eating Disorder* and *GAD* and *Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder* and other smatterings of everything else. A definite bee phobia and diagnosed thermophobia, probably part of the Seasonal Affective. Oh and asthma, allergies, knee deformation, overweight, and moderately severe adult acne. I've ever been a sickly person. :lol


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

Caedmon said:


> Have you checked out Jerod Poore's website? He runs one of the best websites in existence concerning psychotropic medications, http://www.crazymeds.org


One of my obsessive interests is psychiatric medications so I've read the site at least 20 times and check in for updates about once a week. The information seems very accurate and he does a wonderful job of gathering information from PI sheets, research studies, and other sources and putting most of what you need to know in one place.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

-SAD
-Depression
-Addiction (cured)
-ADD (as a child)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

- SAD (some paranoia)
- slight OCD though I don't have it now.
- ABC
- XYZ
- SMART :lol


----------



## touch of gray (Sep 4, 2005)

bppv, a vertigo vestibulater disorder.


----------



## marj (Sep 3, 2005)

Depression, Alcoholism/Addiction and Seasonal Affective Disorder (the normal kind, lol).


----------



## littlenonni (Sep 14, 2005)

apart from recovering agrophobic,ive social phobia,personality disorder and bipolar altho its mostly on the major depression side.i do hate when the paranoid side sets in tho :hide :afr


----------



## littlenonni (Sep 14, 2005)

forgot to mention my valium addiction which i belive hasnt helped with the phobias.. :stu


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

In addition to GAD with SA, I also have been diagnosed with major depression, but I wonder if I'm really disthymic (sp?). I do have huge, weepy "crash" episodes about 2 or 3 times a year. So, maybe not.

I'm wondering, too, if my "GAD" should be separated out as OCD and SA (or AvPD).

The definitions still always seem to confuse me, no matter how clearly they are spelled out. And its been my experience that you can get completely different diagnoses depending on the particular practicioner you're talking to!


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

ADHD - It takes me twice as long as normal people to get work done. I'm still just as intelligent but waste alot of time getting distracted and can't keep up in lecture so I end up spending alot of time studying on me own.


----------



## PeekABoo (Oct 23, 2004)

I've known about my depressions since I was a kid (didn't know what they were, but knew I was sad all the time)... but they've escalated to the point of being very severe and a daily thing. I was dx'd with SAD about 12-14 years ago. But just yesterday dx'd with Complex PTSD as my major disorder, with SAD coming in a close second... although, for me, the SAD is the worse and I still consider that my major problem. Addictions? Tobacco... I smoke 3 packs a day now... and coffee.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. Which I consider to be the cause of my SA.

Though maybe not... either how it's quite similar to SA in many respects...


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

Generalized anxiety disorder, dysthymia, clinical depression, OCD, alcoholism/drug addiction. I've been really messed up for a long time :afr


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

GAD, severe depression, avoidant personality disorder.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Depression. :rain I hate life and look forward to nothing. I don't really "feel" it emotionally but i just "know" that my life sucks and that i need to change it. 

I don't think i have SA. Most people who have SA want a social life but can't get one. I love being alone and don't care if i have don't have a social life. Is that still SA? Maybe there is more than one type of SA? :con


----------



## life_is_a_highway (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't think I have SA, but more GAD.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

DELETED

---Didn't realise I'd already posted---


----------



## aloneinthisworld (Oct 20, 2005)

Apart from SA, I have mild OCD which I've managed to get control of. It used to be very bad, and If I didn't do something perfectly, I'd do it again until I got it right. I also would count things which isn't as bad now as it used to be.


----------



## amber (Sep 3, 2005)

hello, besides, having social phobia, i suffer from major depression, avoidant personality, and agorophobia :hide


----------



## NÃ¶liena (Oct 1, 2005)

GAD, mild dissasociation, major depression and avoidant personality.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Depression ("Reactionary") GAD, stupidity at times.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 14, 2005)

Well let's see...

Aspergers Syndrome, Social Anxiety Disorder and a slight case of OCD, in which if I dont complete my daily rituals my whole day is thrown out of whack...


----------



## beehive (Oct 20, 2005)

I definitely have Avoidant Personality Disorder, it's awful. I also had an eating disorder for many years. Thankfully that's come to an end.


----------



## NÃ¶liena (Oct 1, 2005)

Bon said:


> Depression ("Reactionary") GAD, stupidity at times.


lol... yeah, I've definitely got a case of stupidity at times, and clumsiness :lol



> I also had an eating disorder for many years. Thankfully that's come to an end.


I did as well, I feel embarrased talking about it though. It's something that i have overcome, and I should be proud of that, but it makes me feel like a worse person for having had it in the first place. Much more so than any of my other disorders.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Where to begin?? :lol

I have gotten past:
-Depression (now lasts maybe a couple of a hours to a day rather than weeks and months on end)
-OCD 
-Dissociation
-Eating disorder
-Generalized Anxiety

Still dealing with:
-SA 
-Panic Attacks (less often than they used to be)
-Avoidant Personality


----------



## aloneinthisworld (Oct 20, 2005)

I have OCD and depression.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Every so often I have an irrational fear of cancer, like if I have a cut or sore in my mouth, or a bump on my skin. I've gotten so scared I've gone to the doctor about such ailments before, only to be told that it was nothing.


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

I used to have: SA, GAD, depression, bulimia, drug addiction. 
Now, I have: SA, GAD, and slight depression.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Depression and bulimia


----------



## Pickled (Nov 26, 2005)

Avoidant personality, depression, and PTSD. I was diagnosed with avoidant instead of SA....


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

Mild depression, haven't been diagnosed, but I think I might have AvPD & BPD. I'm sure I have a severe case of OCD, it's seriously killing me. I count everything that is countable & many many times too, it's really hard to explain, but I'm really obsessed with #s and thus I'm obsessed w/ dice, I carry one w/ me at all times, my watch is an alternative. Everything I do/think involves #s, as if my whole life is dependent on or controlled by #s. I make up these crazy stuff just to use more #s. I wonder if there's anyone else on the earth who does the exact same crazy stuff that I do, I always think about that, it'd be truly awesome to meet someone just as crazy as I am. I also have other crazy habits, that just drive me insane everyday, but I cannot stop! The one I had since I was born: I cannot sleep still in bed, I have to move my whole body, at least my head, from side to side to fall asleep (this one's also really hard to explain). Now that's definitely not normal, I don't know what to make out of that one. All of them make me think I'm a born freak. I also have CSP, can't keep my hands off of my face, especially when I'm nervous. 

oops...that's really long :um


----------



## Sesshomaru (Sep 28, 2005)

Not sure if I posted these yet, but what the hell:
Diagnosed psychiatric disorders-
Social anxiety
Depression
AD/HD

Also suspected OCD and GAD.


----------



## lizstar (Jun 6, 2004)

besides SA,

depression
GAD
anorexia/bulimia (go back and forth between them)

what a life, huh?


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

just been diagnosed with dysthymia, so yes
suspected GAD and ADD


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

PDD-NOS(Autism) and possibly depression.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Major depression and I suspect some kind of eating disorder, but I've yet to talk about it with my psychiatrist.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Bridezilla (Aug 16, 2011)

*Grocery list of associated problems *



down123 said:


> anyone have any secondary disorders other than SA?
> 
> just curious......so far all i know is that i have SA......
> 
> just curious everyone...dont be afraid :|


Oh boy, I'm glad you asked!

-skin picking under stress, chewing of lips and nails, pulling and plucking hair (OCD in general)
- Constant looming thoughts of death, birth, relationship problems and sex, animal abuse (fear of SEEING or KNOWING ABOUT the abuse, not the desire to abuse.. I fear seeing these things and freak out at the pound most of the time or even hallucinate dead animals on the side of the road). I would consider this the "What If" disease.. "What if I fell down the stairs and just knocked my teeth out?! What if I accidentally hit that person! What if I don't wake up when my alarm goes off? Is the coffee pot on? Is the door locked? did I lock myself out? Does my boss even LIKE me? Does my cat like me???!!! Do my toe nails look crooked to you? My right tooth pokes out more than the others!!! I must have a disease! 
-^Hypochondria in general
-manic episodes and panic attacks usually associated in groups of people and mainly my family... seems like I can REALLY by myself around them *sigh*
-depression
-knuckle/joint popping
-obsessively talking situations to death even once a problem is solved
-hopelessness and helplessness especially when others are trying to help
-removal of social situations, I never hang out with friends and they've all given up on me after years of canceling plans with them. I've cornered myself in my own home at 22 
-Before oral presentations I could easily throw up out from nervousness, or I'll sweat so much that little puddles form under my hands while they nervously clench the desk
-Common to throw up during ANY socially awkward instance, not due to bulimia! I'm just nervous!!! I'll run to the bathroom, throw up, feel 100% better! 
-Hyperventillation if excited or feeling helpless
-LACK OF FOCUS!!! I'll be driving to work, be so distracted that I'll miss the exit and even head out of town. I go to work everyday, same place same time.. WTH? Or I'll be in conversations and the 'voice of unreason and worry' will be so loud I don't even hear what they say. I'll read a book and not gather the info, I'll watch a show and not see the climax, I'll speak to my boss and do the job wrong because I couldn't hear her the first time around.

We are not alone! :yes


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

bipolar 1 disorder
generalized anxiety disorder
attention deficit hyperactivity disorder
borderline personality disorder


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

Major depression and several personality disorders.
I'm also severely amemic if that counts.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

/


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Depression
Dermatillomania
Tricholtillomania
GAD


----------



## daniel83 (Jul 25, 2010)

agoraphobia,
Post traumatic stress disorder
gerd


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Depression
Dermatillomania 
Self-harm
Also, I have eating disorder tendencies. I self-starve and then binge and then self-starve and then binge.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Depression, and thought-based OCD.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't think they were anything to do with SA but I guess I used to have 2. 
I used to self harm constantly, most of it was pretty superficial though. 
I wouldn't say I ever had an eating disorder.. but I definitely had those kind of tendencies. I had too much control over it for it to have been classed as a disorder.
Both of those things are completely gone now. 
People always assume that I have depression because I don't have a smile on my face 24/7 but I know I don't have it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been diagnosed with clinical depression, so I'd consider it my main disorder with anxiety and avoidant personality disorder being secondary and not as extreme. I was diagnosed with something else, but I refuse to believe it/acknowledge it since I know it is not correct.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Been diagnosed with the following:

-Depression
-Generalized Anxiety Disorder
-Attention Deficit Disorder


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

GAD and Depression. I don't like to think of myself as depressed though. I try to stay positive. My depression is far worse when my anxiety is worse. It's not so bad when I am able to control my anxiety (which is very difficult).


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Depression
General anxiety
ADHD-PI(inattentive, not hyper)
All symptoms of Borderline although haven't went to be diagnosed...


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

PTSD, Agoraphobia without history of Panic disorder, BDD


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Depression as far as I know of... I think I might also be ADD but haven't been told so yet. :sus


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

I was treated for PTSD which occasionally still resurfaces every now and then. 
I was put on DBT a few years ago for what my therapist at the time described as "traits of borderline personality disorder".
I also suffer from ADHD.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been to several different psychiatrists...the list of diagnoses I've received is mind-boggling and somewhat contradictory. I have never been diagnosed with SAD, but I know for a fact that I am extremely socially anxious. 
I've been told I had Borderline personality disorder (twice), Bipolar disorder, major depression with psychotic features, "repetitive self-mutilation syndrome" (aka self-injury/cutting), EDNOS (Eating disorder not otherwise specified), generalized anxiety disorder, BDD, Dermotillomania, Trichotillomania, and Post-traumatic stress disorder. 

It is my personal belief that they missed a few things...

In all honesty, I think this hefty list is part of the nature of being borderline. I seem to pick up some version of everything out there...and yes I know this is not the definition of borderline, but my lack of identity has lead me to behave very experimentally and try a variety of coping mechanisms, not just stick to one.


----------



## honeybee131275 (Jun 13, 2011)

bipolar 2 predominantly with atypical depression.


----------



## Wrat (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got Bipolar type 2, further refined by my Seasonal Affective Disorder.

It's all medicated since I can't get out to get help because of the Social Anxiety Disorder.

However, I did notice that if you abbreviate the all my crazies, it describes my mood half the time.

B 2 sad sad​


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey everyone....
I have had PTSD, Panic Attacks. I currently suffer with AvPD, cDPD, Dsythmia, Social Phobia of course..... I'm pretty much scared of society & life. Not a real good way to live but I find I enjoy more of my days now then I did when I tried to force myself to live out in the main branch of society. It's lonely, but it works. : )

Blessings of Love,
~ Tess ~

I LOVE MY COMPUTER..... ALL MY FRIENDS LIVE THERE. 
I'M OUT OF MY MIND..... BUT FEEL FREE TO LEAVE A MESSAGE.
LIFE..... IT'S A HELL OF A THING TO HAPPEN TO A PERSON.


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Moderate depressive disorder
Psychosis
Post traumatic stress disorder

I also have Aspergers but it's mild


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The only thing official with me is SAD. Although I'm pretty sure I had (and still do to some degree) a case of BDD in the past - seeing as the sight of my own reflection would make me feel nauseous and/or break down. :|


----------



## Ramos12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bipolar....


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Mild SA
AvPD
BDD (a manifestation of AvPD i think).
Dysthymic Depression for 7yrs.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Mainly depression


----------



## Five (Aug 28, 2011)

Depression, OCD, and Bullemia


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm depressed and bi-polar, but my bi-polar doesn't really hit me unless I get very angry or sad(which I try to avoid because I go crazy), and my depression ONLY hits me at nighttime(for some weird reason, maybe because i'm bipolar?) who knows


----------



## Steven52 (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't even know if I have SA. Never been diagnosed. But it seems like a possibility. I have a weirdness about clothes and fabrics. SO much so that they have made me feel physically sick. I also catch myself "ticking". Blowing air through my teeth counting my teeth in a specific order so that I don't count one next to the other and move in a different direction each time. I can mood swing big time sometimes too i'm told, and I guess i can see it


----------



## EMT (Apr 14, 2011)

Autism spectrum Disorder
ADD
Anxiety
Lanugage processing disorder
Learning difficulties
Eating disorder which I got over
Cognitive thinking problems


I also got over depression and OCD, mom says I outgrew dyspraxia and sensory processing disorder. I was also diagnosed with a communication disorder and cluttering. 

I may have social anxiety disorder. For awhile I just thought it was shyness but it was crippling me and I thought it was just me being shy so it make me nervous and anxious. I also think I could have semantic pragmantic disorder and auditory processing disorder.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I have BDD but where BDD ends and SAD starts or the reverse (where SAD ends and BDD starts), I'm not sure? Maybe my SAD is really a manifestation of my BDD?


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd think most of us do. I've a few.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Cyclical depression


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Five said:


> Depression, OCD, and Bullemia


I have OCDC. It sucks

BACK IN BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been officially diagnosed with generalized anxiety and bipolar, though I suspect quite a few others. Like borderline, obsessive-compulsive & avoidant personality disorders. I probably have mild to moderate OCD. And I definitely have trichotillomania (hair pulling), which sucks. I also suspect Asperger's; it would explain a lot. Of course I only _identify_ with most of these, or relate to their symptoms, because I don't want to self-diagnose.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Anxiety *+* 1) Depression 2) Panic Disorder


----------



## sapik (Aug 30, 2011)

Try personality disorder test at Similarminds.com.
Maybe something will pops up.


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

Major depression, not that I believe there is any trivial depression. Also irritable bowel syndrome, stomache cramps and a lot of unexplained pain. Now I take no pain medication which is good. Plus I am getting weight gain from avanza 60mg.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I discovered this morning that I have maladaptive daydreaming disorder. Before that, I thought it was just obsessive daydreaming, now I know differently. It makes me feel less like a freak.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Depression and borderline personality disorder which includes a range of issues from anxiety to bulimia and everything in between:|:|

Very major depression right now, its spring time over here the worst time of year for my depression


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bipolar Disorder (almost always on the depression end of it)
OCD
Avoidant Pesonality Disorder
Insomnia


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

Depression/Dysthymia, ADD

Well, those are the ones I've been diagnosed with.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

doc said somthing about manic depresion whatever that is


----------



## greppel (Jan 31, 2011)

depression & schizoid


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

ADD


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Severe depression and Avoidant Personality Disorder. My avoidant personality is stemmed directly from my SA. I became so reclusive due to the anxiety, now I can't bear to leave the house. The house is my haven and everything outside is unbearable for me. It doesn't help that I don't have a license or car because that helps fuel my avoidant personality disorder. I hate life.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Depression. Probably some form of ADD. Anxiety. Paranoid thoughts.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a stutter. This is more of a problem than the SA as my SA is very very mild.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Strange, my original psych diagnosis stated "Stress, Anxiety, and Panic Attacks", however I dont think I was properly diagnosed.
Later whilst in the cardio thoracic ward, I was discharged to a convalescent ward, and happened to see my notes "has schizoid personality disorder" (I had a breakdown in the chest ward).
Oh, and a recent letter to the housing dept from my social worker stated "severe paranoia"


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

My mother thinks that my ADHD is linked to the fact that I never crawled. We have photos and movies that show me walking too early. She said that she walked in the room when I was 7 months old and I was standing on the rail holding the wall, so she had to get a regular bed. She also thinks I have aspergers syndrome because I was constantly crying as a child, and could not sleep. Those are some interesting ideas.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Let's see.. generalized anxiety, panic attacks, depression, SAD, possible OCD and ADD.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I have depression and severe panic attacks


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Depression (but not lately, thank God), can be paranoid, used to have BDD, used to be anorexic.


----------



## karras (Dec 13, 2011)

I might have Dyspraxia...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I used to have severe depression and mild OCD (both professionally diagnosed). I still have anxiety problems - not sure if it would still be classified as Generalized Anxiety, though.


----------



## tinkletime (Oct 6, 2012)

I have shy bladder syndrome ( Paruresis )
I get anxiety about peeing in public washrooms if there are other people there. I get anxiety about what if I can't go and I have to hold my bladder.....
But I'm working on it and doing really well. I'm using graduated exposure therapy, to slowly face my fears.

Glen


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Take away my emotional "issues" and I'm healthy as an ox. I have GAD and depression, SA (duh)...otherwise perfect health. :blank


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes-lol I'm a hot mess


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah. I get tension headaches from the stress. :blank

I have obsessive/intrusive thoughts. 

I've never been diagnose with PTSD, but everytime I have these reoccurring memories, I get extreme anxiety and have panic attacks. 

Depression. 

Problems with personality and sexuality.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Generalized anxiety disorder 
Post Traumatic stress disorder
Major Depressive disorder


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

BP II, IED, SA, SAD (seasonal affective disorder), GAD and PTSD are all diagnoses I've been given at some point. (As well as ADHD, Major Depression and Tourette's Syndrome misdiagnoses)

Other than that I'm a pretty normal guy.


----------



## FrozenSlumber (Oct 10, 2012)

Depression


----------



## SHYness uh (Oct 9, 2012)

SAD
GAD with h/o PANIC
PTSD
MAJOR DEPRESSIVE DISORDER
INSOMNIA


----------



## ahita (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm 19. Had OCD at 17-18... I'm over that
Borderline personality... started when i got into a relationship
Agoraphobia (mainly why i joined this forum, it's similar to SAD which i also have)
Depression (it was so bad from 16-18.5 but i read a book called The Power of Now which really helped with my anxiety and depression) I would recommend it to anyone)


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Avoidant Personality Disorder
Dependent Personality Disorder


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

My SA is secondary to my other disorder BDD


----------



## fullofrage1974 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have bouts of rage and when my anxiety gets too high The world starts to spin. my social anxiety is worst in large crowds in confined areas. I become very irritable when feeling anxious. But ive learned to control the rage instead of unleashing it . I think all of my social problems are tied to my anxiety.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

As of Friday we can go ahead and add Border Personality Disorder into the mix.


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

ex self harmer, tried cutting/ hanging, i suffer with major depression, diabetes, osteoporosis, Klinefelters syndrome the most embarrassing of all ( read about it) asthma, psychosis, im a severe social anxiety sufferer and that about all for now who knows what's next on my platter


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

Insomnia.


----------



## Smallfish (Oct 14, 2012)

Insomnia and depression, though both are now under control with drugs. Went thru some bad times with them though...


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Social anxiety often comes from low self-esteem, and low self-esteem leads to all sorts of problems, so it's to be expected that people with SAD would also have other disorders.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Manic depression, generalized anxiety disorder


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

ASD, GAD, specific phobias (past), hypochondriacal disorder (remission), and (probably subclinical) symptoms of OCD and agoraphobia. I'm also prone to passing out from anxiety, pain and standing still more than a few mins. The ASD's associated with several disabling aspects such as disordered sensory processing, emotional dysregulation and executive dysfunction.

Other than that I'm healthy. Very physically healthy, to the extent people comment on how well or good I look.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have bipolar effective disorder. I was diagnosed with social phobia when I was a kid. Most people can't tell I have bipolar disorder because I am so heavily medicated. They just think I am shy.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

ADHD is the only one I've been officially diagnosed with but I swear I have symptoms of others.. Avoidant personality, oppositional disorder, ocd, depression, anxiety, aspergers. you name it. im so ****ed.


----------

